# is it ok to take clen when on adderall?



## THE-BEAST (Dec 4, 2013)

my girl wants to take some clen but she is nervous of the effect it might have with her other med which is Adderall. will it be an issue at all?


----------



## SwoleZilla (Dec 4, 2013)

ive done it...i wouldnt recommend it but hey im still here


----------



## THE-BEAST (Dec 4, 2013)

SwoleZilla said:


> ive done it...i wouldnt recommend it but hey im still here



so are you saying she shouldn't run the clen if shes on Adderall?


----------



## Valkyrie (Dec 6, 2013)

I dont really reommend clen to anyone. At best it buys you 200 calories a day plus turns you into a sweatball heinous mess.


----------



## ElitePeptides (Dec 13, 2013)

I would definitely be careful running those two together.  To be honest, I personally would do it, but I have a low tolerance for that stuff.


----------



## s2h (Dec 18, 2013)

how much adderal is she on?..is it IR or XR?..i'm pretty open to trying things but thats a combo i most likely wouldnt try..


----------



## petey2005 (Jan 30, 2014)

There is very little risk with the right dose... Start hella low and titrate up. If she takes 30mg addy BID drop it down and add the clen. Addy + adipex even better


----------



## Tyler114 (Jan 30, 2014)

I am on 25 mg a day.  I have some clen I was saving for next month.  I'll let you know if you still want


----------



## Packman84 (Feb 3, 2020)

I?ve done it, I survived but I wouldn?t recommend it. If I remember correctly, I cut my Adderall use down to like just a morning dose. For me, Adderall at a reasonable dose can be great, but I can?t mix it with any other stimulants. Not even coffee, otherwise I?ll be shaking, sweating, even feel intense anxiety. It?s a feeling I hate and will lead to me taking more stuff to avoid that feeling (I.e. Xanax / benzos, clonidines/ blood pressure or beta blocker pills). Anyway, you definitely don?t want to mix in those things. 
My personal advice: try to run the clen by itself. If she?s used to stimulants / amphetamines, she might be able to titrate up faster. That doesn?t mean skip the titration, she just might be able to move a little faster since she?ll be feeling very lethargic without the addies. In an ideal world, she could run clen for two weeks, go back to addies, and her tolerance would be low again and she could cut her dose back and still get the benefit. Of course the opposite is also possible. She dabbles and mixes them one day, likes it, can?t go back to just her meds. Just be careful, try to pay attention to her bp and resting heart rate, look at whether her hands are shaking and how badly, definitely don?t go above the suggested dose, and I personally would suggest not mixing them


----------



## Slingblade123 (Oct 28, 2020)

makes me jacked  off the walls


----------

